# Galen pulls a sled!



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Galen has started pulling a sled! He started training to cart in the spring of 2009 when he was a baby, started pulling a cart summer 2010, and I just tried hooking him up to a sled on Tuesday! He is doing so well. I can drive him in the cart, but I'm not sure about the sled yet, so for now I am just leading him. Got some pics but I will have post them later. I am in love with this wether!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome! :clap: Yes, please post pics! I wanna' see.

Believe it or not, we actually got snowed on today! Here in the Valley of the Sun, that's a rarity. In the 30+ years I've lived here, I've only seen it snow 3 times before today. My goaties hated it! Might as well have been raining battery acid. They're not used to cold weather. <lol>

Deb Mc


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrific....pics please..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Pics of Galen! 
Sorry it took so long, but I didn't get how to put pics on. Found out though! Hope you like the pics.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

handsome ober wether


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice ....lookin good...... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a cutie. I think I may have to get Oberhaslis too.......how many different breeds can we get...lol....


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

What a good goat! Handsome, too!

How do you keep the sled from ramming into the back of him when he's pulling? 

Deb Mc


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

DebMc - From my experience with cart ponys unless you have the breeching strap (Breaks) on the cart/wagon/sled will run into the animal pulling it unless you are on level ground of course.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

peggy- Yes Oberhaslis are awsome! Just a side note, they are not a new breed, they are Swiss Alpines with a new reg. name, and I love them You should really get one! 
DebMc- I dont really have a way to stop the sled, I just used really long traces (things he pulls the cart with) so that it did not bump into him. But on my cart I have a brake/stop system. Plus we are just working on level ground so He does not really need anything. How is your wether doing?


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

We're waiting on our new harness to arrive. In the meantime, we continue working on voice cues on lead. Our cart has a foot break, too. We've learned the hard way that a good proper-fitting harness is a must, one that has real shaft loops. 

Your lucky to have level ground to work on. Our roads out here are rough, dirt or gravel and choked full of pot holes. Two sections of our property are pretty good to use but even they are full of rocks and dips.

Deb Mc


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

That's cool that he can pull a sled! It'll be awesome to tell your friends that you have the ability to dash in a one-goat open sleigh!


----------

